# Snowflake Clownfish!



## PinStripes

Would you pay $499 for these?Click on the link!! But These are awesome looking fish. Can I produce these myself?



http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?ddid=10363&siteid=20


----------



## Jonno

i wouldn't because i don't really like the look of them. I'm sure there stunning in real life but not my cup of tea. I would prefer either a marron or fire clownfish instead at half the price


----------



## flamingo

Half the price..try like 1/50th the price .

Those variations are probably one in a few hundred thousand, that's why they're so high. Personally, I think they look disgusting IMO. I don't exactly feel like paying 500 bucks for something that looks like it's dying.


----------



## Guest

I agree. I wouldn't pay $500 for a fish that looks diseased. I mean, i'm sure they're plenty healthy but they just look BAD in my opinion. I'd much rather buy something a little more stunning for that price.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hahahahahaa!

I had envisioned something speckled and attractive when I read the word snowflake. That's very unusual, but certainly not worth 500 bucks, I wouldn't think.


----------



## CollegeReefer

Kind of ugly....the top one more so then the bottom, but still.....


----------



## Damon

We all know that they are hybrids that they haven't been able to isolate and thus reproduce consistently. A serious breeder could take a chance as there could be lots to be made but the average hobbyist wouldn't and shouldn't. Very few of us can afford to lose $500.00 if they don't live more than a month.


----------



## Gourami Swami

My LFS has them for 400$ a pair, but still I wouldnt pay that. I do like the way they look though. They are absolutely STUNNING in real life.


----------



## harif87

Honestly, i dont think theyre ugly, but i dont think that theyre so amazingly beautiful that i would pay $500 on it. But i think Simpte hit it on the nose. Theyre pretty rare which means that they dont breed that consistent, so to a breeder to whom it is worth to try breeding them and might or might not be successful it might be a reasonable buy since he/she knows how to take the chance since they know more about breeding. Hobbysits dont have that extra kicker to make the deal worth it. I would say stay away....unless your loaded out of your butt....


----------



## gdwb10101

awe don't be so mean, fish have feelings too. Just kidding, they do look diseased


----------



## leveldrummer

i think they look cool, but sure as heck wont pay 250 a fish for them. forget that!


----------



## Gourami Swami

If I had like some sort of "get stuff free" card at my LFS I'd buy them and ship them to an experienced breeder here and reap 50% profits. But I dont. *sigh*


----------



## hexi




----------

